# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Боевые аэросани НКЛ-26 с двигателем М11Д

## dutic

Друзья и коллеги,желаю всем здравствовать!
Закончил вчера свой "долгострой" и решился выложить на Ваш суд.
Изначально хотел делать эти саночки из картона(отсюда и масштаб),но 
потом передумал и перешёл на полистирол и металл.Косяков в модели 
предостаточно,ведь начал их собирать по выкройкам для картонной мо-
дели...Потом кое-что из геометрии подкорректировал по чертежам и фото.
Теперь о модели.
Полностью самодельная.Корпус и лыжи из полистирола,
элементы подвески лыж и крепёжные узлы-латунь.Ограждение винта,моторама,
рулевые тяги из медной проволоки.Двигатель полистирол,головки двигателя 
наборные из пробитых полистироловых шайбочек.Воздушные винты-дерево,фара 
точёная.Из магазинных деталей только эпоксидные болты и гайки от MasterClub.
Окраска Акан,смывка и тонировка MIG Productions,масло и тд.и тп.

----------


## dutic

Вот ещё четыре фото:

----------


## dutic

В футляре:

----------


## Марат

Мастерская работа!!! Поздравляю с окончанием проекта!

----------


## dutic

Марат,спасибо!

----------


## An-Z

И вам здравствовать! Шикарная модель, впечатляющая работа! Открытая дверь подразумевает какой то интерьер, есть фото "нутрянки"?




> ....Изначально хотел делать эти саночки из картона(отсюда и масштаб)....


:) Ну и какой всё же масштаб, неужели 1:72?

----------


## dutic

Масштаб 1:25.Интерьер сделан полностью,но не могу пока нормально отснять.Как получится-выложу.

----------


## dutic

Вот несколько снимков интерьера модели сделанных во время работы над ней:

----------


## dutic

В процессе работы:

----------


## dutic



----------


## An-Z

Нет слов! Отлично!

----------


## Kasatka

ОЧень здоровская модель! Даже не знал, что такие агрегаты существуют в природе =)
Все думал, что это шутки про боевые сани =)
Поздравляю с отличной моделью!

----------


## Марат

Шикарная работа!

----------

